# Sub looking for truck/plow in Poughkeepsie, NY Area



## fattyry (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm available for work in the Poughkeepsie, NY area. I have four years of plowing commercial properties in the Buffalo area, roughly 25 pushes per year. If you have an open truck, I'd love to run it. Thanks, Matt.


----------



## fattyry (Jan 25, 2004)

Still looking....willing to go anywhere in Dutchess County. Thanks again.


----------



## fattyry (Jan 25, 2004)

...Bump...


----------



## fattyry (Jan 25, 2004)

bump...winter storm warning for the hudson valley...


----------



## fattyry (Jan 25, 2004)

new year bump...4-8 inches coming for the Hudson Valley.


----------

